# pseudoaneurysm repair??



## lporter (Aug 30, 2011)

Patient developed a hemtoma on the left frontal parietal region (hx of falling). 

Preop dx: left scalp pseudoaneurysm

Procedure: After the incision was made directly over the hematoma, I immediately identified the pseudoaneurysm and was able to enucleate (remove) it. Then the very small artery was ligated using 3-0 suture. 

?? Please, does anyone have any clue as to what cpt code this could possibly be?


----------

